# Tyre Pressures? - Royale 590 1996



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

i've searched the Swift Manual but can't find what the tyre pressures should be for my 1995 Royale 590 (Fiat Ducato base).

I can find the Ducato pressures but they are for a van, not a MH.

My last MH was 75psi rear and 62psi front but the tyres on this one (195/70/15) say 65psi on the sidewall, which I reckon is their Max. pressure?

can anyone advise a definative recommended psi please

Thanks


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Hi,

I've just been through this one and all the posing are on the Mechanical & Technical/Base Chassis/Fiat Ducato. It's under the heading 'Firm Suspension on Fiat Camper Chassis.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=847056#847056

I think you'll find most of the answers there.


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

davidod said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just been through this one and all the posing are on the Mechanical & Technical/Base Chassis/Fiat Ducato. It's under the heading 'Firm Suspension on Fiat Camper Chassis.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I followed the link but it doesn't really give a difinative answer. The posters seem to have all different types of vans with different size tyres to mine etc.

What I'm really looking for is answers about my particular van, though thanks anyway.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You will need to have at least an idea of your axle loadings to get a 'definitive' answer but use the link to download the Tyre Safe booklet to give you a clue.

http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf.

JohnW


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

As John W said above; you will need to get the weight of both axles and then drop an Email to the tyre manufacturers giving them the full details of tyres - quote all the numbers that form the tyre size including any letters or numbers after the main size details

They will come back to you with the defininitive pressures for front and back.

You can give them the make and model of the 'van but it's not really relevant to them. It is the axle weights that matter.

If it's Continental then the web site is: 
http://www.conti-online.com/generat...res/summer-tires/vancocamper/vancocamper.html

If it's Michelin then the web site is:
http://www.michelin.co.uk/michelinu...&Langue=EN&Page=20061124113720_24112006113735

Either ways just use the Contact Us on the web site.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Double-Entendre said:


> Hi.
> 
> i've searched the Swift Manual but can't find what the tyre pressures should be for my 1995 Royale 590 (Fiat Ducato base).
> 
> ...


PM sent.

Steve


----------



## Eddie889 (Jun 17, 2010)

*tyre pressures*

Hi, i have the same van and found a little note with all the relevant information on it when i bought the van, according to that its 59 psi at the front and 65 psi at the back hope that helps 
Eddie


----------

